

Convert .NET 2.0 DLLs to 4.0 without recompiling - xpaulbettsx
http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2009/12/03/convert-a-net-2-0-dll-to-net-4-0-without-sourc/

======
xpaulbettsx
I wrote this to help myself out with porting a project, and figured some other
folks would find it handy

